# Classical Music ?



## Poink (Aug 24, 2007)

I am the only nerd to love classical music ?
My favorite artists are Bach, Wagner ((stfu), and Mozart.

Discuss.


----------



## Chozo (Aug 25, 2007)

I am mostly a nerd for folk music, but as far as classical music is concerned, I do love Russian composers.  C:  Rimsky-Korsakov, Prokofiev, and Tchaikovsky to name a few.


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 25, 2007)

I guess I do like a bit of it. When I was a baby my parents used to put on a recording of "Moonlight Sonota" by Beethoven as a lullaby and I still like it =3 ... that might also explain why I'm good at math X3


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 25, 2007)

I like Bach, Orff, Mueller, Tchaikovsky, and mostly romantic classical artists.


----------



## Esplender (Aug 25, 2007)

Nerrrrrrds!


----------



## Holley (Aug 25, 2007)

Nothing calms the beast like gentle classical music ... from time to time I bung 'Best of Classic FM' on, but I couldn't tell you what the tunes were called or anything ...


----------



## webkilla (Aug 25, 2007)

Pomp and Circumstance - love it


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Aug 25, 2007)

Tchaikovsky, Mozart, Wagner, Chopin, Bach, Bizet, Schubert, Beethoven, Sousa, Rossini, Liszt, Greig, Gershwin.... I like a lot of classical music when I'm in the right mood. I rate my music by mood and then build my playlists based on that. But I listen to everything, Rock, Rap, Classical, Country, Metal, Jazz, Dance, etc...


----------



## Aden (Aug 25, 2007)

Love it, love it, love it. Wonderful source of inspiration.


----------



## Poink (Aug 26, 2007)

darkcobalt86 said:
			
		

> I guess I do like a bit of it. When I was a baby my parents used to put on a recording of "Moonlight Sonota" by Beethoven as a lullaby and I still like it =3 ... that might also explain why I'm good at math X3



Oh I love those songs I was listenning to when I was a baby
great memories


----------



## Kommodore (Aug 26, 2007)

My all time favorite song ever is Moonlight Sonata, but after that I find other classical songs to be too boring. That applies to most classical composers except for Beethoven, I like a lot of his work, but by no means all. Out of all the music I listen to, about 1/2 of it is classical, and 1/2 of that is just listening to Moonlight, I really like that piece. 

Nerds of the world unite!


----------



## sgolem (Aug 26, 2007)

I just got into classical music a few months ago.  My favorites are The Rite of Spring, Swan Lake, and The Planets.

Easy place to start, since they seem to be quoted a lot in movies and video games.


----------



## boywonder (Aug 26, 2007)

I was such a nerd for Beethoven when I was younger--and I still am in some respects--but I like classical music more for its general lack of words than the music itself, so I can't really pinpoint any composers or songs. Wagner's pretty cool, though.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 27, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> I am the only nerd to love classical music ?
> My favorite artists are Bach, Wagner ((stfu), and Mozart.
> 
> Discuss.



Nope. 

Though I hate the typical assumption from the lay person that classical music is relaxing. Yeah some of it is, but the same can be said for some popular music too. Listen to the bulk of what has been written the past ten years, and it could hardly be called relaxing. 

Anyway, I was raised on classical, and that music was the majority of my education and experience as a musician for over a decade.


----------



## Zero_Point (Aug 27, 2007)

For some reason, nothing says "EPIC!" like a song with classical instruments in it. People have tried with guitars and drums alone, but something about timpani drums and violins just beats them all. Of course, nothing screams "SUPAH WIN!" like a combination of the two, like Trans-siberian Orchestra, Metallica, and Blue Man Group.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh, man, I love classical music! :3 One of my favorite pieces is the Danse Macabre.  And then there's Mozart. I love his work. X3


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Aug 28, 2007)

Do movie soundtracks like Star Wars or Inidana Jones count as "classic music"? I mean, the music is instrumental orcestra music after all. I love "Ritt der Valkierie" from Wagner (?), while it reminds me of Apocalyse Now.


----------



## boywonder (Aug 28, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> For some reason, nothing says "EPIC!" like a song with classical instruments in it. People have tried with guitars and drums alone, but something about timpani drums and violins just beats them all. Of course, nothing screams "SUPAH WIN!" like a combination of the two, like Trans-siberian Orchestra, Metallica, and Blue Man Group.



Some of my favourite modern bands tend to incorporate classical instruments, like The Hidden Cameras or Arcade Fire. Who here knows of other modern bands like that? C:


----------



## SeanC (Aug 28, 2007)

Just about my entire CD collection is made up of classical music. My favourite composers are Akira Ifukube ( probably best known for his film scores but his classical compositions are fantastic ), Fumio Hayasaka, Shostakovich, Stravinsky, Khachaturyan, Sir Malcolm Arnold, Alan Hovhaness, Miklos Rozsa ( another composer better known for his film scores ), Grahame Koehne and George Gershwin.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 28, 2007)

Dvorak, Debussy, Stravinsky, Shostakovich, Faure, Takemitsu, Satie, Messiaen, Hovhaness, Mahler, Antheil, and Nancarrow are my favorites at the moment.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 28, 2007)

For me it's Renaissance/Baroque,and Mediaeval.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 30, 2007)

I've always preferred the music that came before the classics, which is to say the music played with the instruments that preceded the classical instruments (crumhorn, gemshorn, serpent, lute, dulcimer, shawm, etc.; expand into Asian and African cultures as well).  The soundtrack to Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles is the most kickass thing I've ever heard.
But I do like Gershwin and Vivaldi, too (I guess Gershwin is sort of American classical?).  And other stuff from the Baroque era that I've heard.
All in all, though, I think I prefer modern composers; the kind who experiment like hell and try to put themes in their work (recently I played one in a band that was about skiing; needless to say, it was fast).  It's just more interesting.  But that might be because I know next to nothing about classical music, and so don't have the educational background to fully appreciate it.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a lot of time for Debussy in particular but also Dvorak, Bizet and Saint-Saens. Modern composers like Ligeti and Reich i like too. The German sensibility doesn't do much for me - Bach and Mozart's baroqueness annoys me, Mahler i find boring and Beethoven i find a bit noisy - but that's in contrast to Tchaikovsky who i get really depressed listening to. (I think i get depressed listening to Tchaikovsky because i can't ever see writing music that face-slappingly deep.)


----------



## Oni (Sep 2, 2007)

I prefer the popular classical pieces, the hits some could call them. The William Tell Overture and Pachelbel's Canon in D, which I think is absolutely beautiful, are favorites of mine. Also, the orchestral versions of Final Fantasy VII tracks are to die for, specifically Aerith's theme.


----------

